# what is a grade horse?



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

A horse that does not have registration papers because either they are a mix of different breeds and ineligible for any or someone lost/never applied for them.


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

Delfina said it well. You could also say it is a term just to classify the 'mutts' in the equine world. Nothing wrong with grade horses, though. I know and ride some.


----------

